# Poles



## coyote_buster

What is a good fishing pole/reel combo for around $50, I like the open reel better than closed also. Probably from cabelas or walmart or something I can order online.


----------



## honkerslayr

well i got a pfleuger trion combo. You can order them out of cabelas. I had a pfleuger reel before that and it was the greatest. the combo was also fantastic. If i ever buy another reel it will be a pfleuger hands down for the wuality and price. But the trion combo is the best IMO. take a look at it i think you would love it. Most fishing i do in the summer is all bluegill and crappie fishing and my ultralight trion gets its fair share of use on the weekends and i couldn't be happier with it. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster

Oh yeah I forgot to mention I'm only going for panfish.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I would get a Frabill ultalite with a spring bobber. That is what I use for sunnies and crappies. Wouldn't go fishing without it.
Or a St.Croix ultralite with a spring bobber end. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc

http://www.jasonmitchellrods.com/ice.html

I have both the meat stick and the spring bobber rod.

I think both are great for panfish.


----------



## honkerslayr

hold on a second is this pole selection for open water fishing or ice fishing??


----------



## coyote_buster

Open water. What I do when I cant hunt and trap.


----------



## honkerslayr

oh ok then well my first post will apply to open water as i thought i just got confused with the next few posts as they are ice rods. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## coyote_buster

I ended up getting a scheels competitor for $40 because i was there, i seen it so I got it, it is now strung with trilene sensation 8lbs. test.


----------

